# Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?



## Ulami (6. Februar 2011)

*Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Auf der Suche nach einem Monitor hab ich mich wieder an die lieben Pixelfehler erinnert und dass man beim Kauf eben auf sie achten sollte. Mich würd nun interessieren, wie häufig diese heute eigentlich noch vorkommen.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

[x] Noch nie

Bei meinem Iiyama hab ich noch keinen defekten Pixel gefunden. Monitor ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Ich bin inzwischen bei meinem 5. TFT. Der erste war ein 15" von Philips... dann ein Gericom 17", EIZO 17", 19" von LG und nun ein 22"er von BENQ. Von denen hatte kein einziger auch nur einen Pixelfehler. Es war auch keiner in die beste Pixelfehlerklasse eingeteilt und trotzdem waren (von 2003 bis heute) alle OK!


----------



## Own3r (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Ich hatte mal einen. Das war aber bei einem LCD der ersten Generation  Sonst nie - die LCD sind immer besser geworden


----------



## NCphalon (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Hatte auch bei bisher 3 LCDs keinen einzigen Pixelfehler, weder 12 Jahre alter Siemens, noch 4 Jahre alter Samsung noch 1 Jahr alter LG.


----------



## juergen28 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

[x] Noch nie


----------



## RapToX (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

[x] ja, beim kauf (vor über drei jahren)

mein benq fp93gx+ hatte von anfang an einen pixelfehler. der hat dann bei gewissen hintergrundfarben etwas rot geleuchtet. war aber nicht schlimm, da man ihn in den wenigsten fällen gesehen hat und er auch ziemlich weit unten links war.

bei den zwei anderen monitoren die ich danach hatte, wurde ich von pixelfehlern verschont.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Ich hatte nur ein mal Probleme mit Pixelfehler und das ist schon über 10 Jahre her war ein Laptop! Ich hatte auch mal vor drei Jahren ein billig Monitor von Phillips, selbst bei dem hatte ich keine Pixelfehler. Jetzt habe ich hier einen Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 und als zweite Monitor einen Packard Bell, keine Pixelfehler!


----------



## robbe (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Bei meinem Samsung 226BW ist mal nach einiger Zeit einer Aufgetreten. Den konnt ich aber weg massieren und seitdem war nie wieder was.


----------



## Caspar (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

[X] Noch nie

Dell verbaut hochwertige Panel, selbst der Acer Officeline in 27" des Nachbars mit "Dell-Inhalt", besitzt keine Pixelfehler. Die Modelle 2709 und 2311 stehen auch hier herum und sind Fehlerfrei. Den 2709 habe ich mit 5 Jahren Pixelfehlergarantie gekauft. Ich denke, dass das schon etwas über die Qualität aussagt.


----------



## Jumpass (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Beim PC Monitor, Notebook oder Fernseher noch nie. Nur einmal bei ner PSP


----------



## inzpekta (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Habe 2 beim Fernseher.
Die Serviceleute sagten das eine bestimmte Anzahl (4-6) zulässig ist und deswegen keine Garantie greift!


----------



## Eraydone (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Also bei meiem samsung 226bW und meinem MacBookPro 13" hab ich keinen einzigen Pixelfehler!


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

(x) Noch nie!

Hab noch nie einen Monitor mit Pixelfehler erwischt, und darüber bin ich nicht gerade unglücklich. Mir würde das, denk ich, mächtig auf den Sack gehen


----------



## byte1981 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

[X] Noch nie!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

[x] Noch nie
 Von insgesamt ca 30 Monitoren egal welcher Hersteller, und ob Neu oder Gebraucht gab es bisher keine Fehler


----------



## Pagz (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Ich hatte noch keine, allerdings hat ein Freund von mir einen auf seinem etwas älteren (ca 2 Jahre) Iiyama


----------



## Patze (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

[X] Noch nie!


----------



## TheReal (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Lol ich hatte innerhalb des letzten Jahres gleich mehrere Monitore mit Pixelfehler.  Einmal einen Sync Master BX 2450 und einmal einen Acer GD2450HQ.


----------



## L.B. (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Meine Monitore, die ich bis jetzt hatte, hatten nie Pixelfehler. Nur der Bildsensor meiner Digitalkamera hat einen Pixelfehler, den bei 999.999 anderen Pixeln zu finden, ist aber schon eine Kunst.


----------



## Clawhammer (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Joar ich hartte mal nen 15" Medion da war oben rechts nen Pixelfehler schön weiss...wenn man nen 16:9 Film geschaut hat, hat man das ding gesehen....


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Ich hab einen recht mittig auf meinem LG. Da muss man aber wissen wo der ist um den zu sehen, auch wenn er rot ist.


----------



## X Broster (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Ich selber noch nie(aktuell LG Monitor).

Siemens und ein HP aus unserem Haus ebenfalls nicht, jedoch ein 1100€ Viao meines Kumpels, also einen Pixel von 1920x1080. Sieht man also nicht wirklich.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Letztes Jahr nen Medion TfT als Retourware gekauft und mich schon auf Pixelfehler eingestellt... Selbst da sind keine zu sehen. 
Kann die Ausnahme sein aber ich war schon überrascht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Ne Pixel Fehler sind extrem selten geworden was man ja auch bei dem Ergebnis dieser Umfrage sieht. Das sah anfang des Jahrtausend gehörig anderster aus. Da sah mein Laptop nach einem Jahr wie ein Streuselkuchen aus!


----------



## narcosubs (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Habe vorgestern meinen ASUS VE278 bekommen und er hat leider einen defekten Subpixel in einer Ecke.
Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden, aber nicht sicher, ob ich jetzt nicht ständig darauf achte; man kennt das ja.
Wie seid Ihr in solchen Fällen vorgegangen, widerrufen?
Verkäufer ist Hardwareversand, die sind ja allgemein ganz anständig. Ich überlege, ob ich einen Austausch anregen sollte.
Vielen Dank für etwaige Meldungen,
Christian


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Wenn das Gerät der Pixelfehlerklasse II angehört bist du da so ziemlich alleine mit deinem defekten Subpixel, da kannst du nur auf Kulanz hoffen, denn verpflichtend ist dieser Austausch weder vom Händler noch vom Hersteller.


----------



## ad_ (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

[x] Noch nie


----------



## narcosubs (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Es ist mir schon klar, daß ein einzelner Pixelfehler kein Grund für einen Garantiefall darstellt.
Nur könnte ich halt innerhalb der Frist auch widerrufen, was eigendlich dem Händler klar sein müsste ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Dann mach das!


----------



## Noctua (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Mein alter Hyundai 17" 4:3 (2004) und Philips 19" 4:3 (2007) tun es heute immer noch ohne Pixelfehler. Beim Kauf meines Samsung T220 vor knapp über einem Jahr war erst der 4. fehlerfrei, der aber wiederrum läuft bis heute tadellos. Mein Benq G2420HDBE von Anfang des Jahres hat mittlerweile einen toten Subpixel.


----------



## mMn (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute?*

Bis jetzt bin ich davon verschont geblieben. Gab bei mir, aber auch noch nicht viele Geräte wo es hätte auftreten können. Mein Benq FP93GX läuft seit vielen Jahren fehlerfrei, genauso wie mein Notebook (Samsung X11-Serie). Mein erstes Notebook, ein Medion, hatte alle möglichen Problemchen, aber keinen einzigen Pixelfehler.


----------

